# Animated GIFs don't animate in Firefox



## tuxfan (May 12, 2005)

I have firefox on Win98SE. The problem is that animated GIFs don't animate and are displayed as a stationery picture.

I think the problem is because of some settings in ZoneAlarm (Pro), but couldn't find anything. Or is it some other problem?


----------



## swatkat (May 12, 2005)

Try turning off the PopUp blocking and Ad-Blocking in ZA Pro.


----------



## htnakirs (May 12, 2005)

There must be a setting in Firefox that prevents gif animations, or the number of times the animation loops. Check this.


----------



## maximus999 (May 12, 2005)

Tuxfan....i had exactly the same problem.....here's what i did ........Im sure it'd work for u as well....
Go to PRIVACY SETTING in Zone alarm......and turn off the COOKIE CONTROL.......Done


----------



## tuxfan (May 13, 2005)

My ZoneAlarm Pro's trial period is expired today. So now its plain ZoneAlarm. It doesn't have Provacy Settings, Cookie Control, Pop-up blocker or Ad-Control. Still, GIFs don't animate 

What else should I check? I have virtually went thru all the settings, but can't find anything.


----------

